# Celebration of Freedom-dedicated to our troops



## Walt (Feb 2, 2013)

[attachment=17655]Howdy again All Y'all,

Thanks for all the nice compliments on the platter I included in my introduction. Here is one which I call, "Celebration of Freedom." It is constructed from bloodwood, holly and blue acrylic and then decorated with star shells and military challenge coins. There is a long history associated with challenge coins which mostly originated in WWII. Pilots from various countries needed a method of indentification if they were shot down and unable to speak the language, so units started minting coins. Subsequently, if a person went into a bar and did not have his coin, he purchased a round. More information can be found on Wikipedia.

Anyhow, here is another one of my platters.

Walt


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im and Army Brat and serving in the AirForce currently. This is a gorgeous piece. It almost looks like its all painted. Great work! Coins are a great tradition and your absolutely right....No coin, buy a round.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice work


----------

